
Remote Maintenance of Molten Salt Reactors [video] - beefman
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uHT-w2x6dDg
======
nn3
The beginning narration sounds very similar (down to choice of words and
sentences) to the famous Turbo Encabulator text

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rLDgQg6bq7o](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rLDgQg6bq7o)

------
mentos
I wonder if more systems were treated as 'radioactive' if that investment in
being able to remotely repair them would pay off in the long term.

------
dang
Can anybody figure out the year? Edit: I mean of the film?

~~~
Already__Taken
50-60s is in the decscription but I should think it'll be this reactor
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Molten-
Salt_Reactor_Experiment...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Molten-
Salt_Reactor_Experiment#Operation)

"critical in 1965 and was operated until 1969"

~~~
grzm
There's a paper dated 1962 entitled "Remote Maintenance of the Molten Salt
Reactor Experiment":

[https://www.osti.gov/scitech/biblio/4780507-remote-
maintenan...](https://www.osti.gov/scitech/biblio/4780507-remote-maintenance-
molten-salt-reactor-experiment)

Another related reference is Oak Ridge National Laboratory Review from Fall
1968, which includes the piece "MSRE into MSBR? The Hopes for ORNL's Molten
Salt Reactor",† which includes descriptions of remote maintenance aspects.

[https://www.ornl.gov/sites/default/files/ORNL%20Review%20v2n...](https://www.ornl.gov/sites/default/files/ORNL%20Review%20v2n2%201968.pdf)

† Early Betteridge?

~~~
grzm
There was a film entitled "The Molten-Salt Reactor Experiment" produced in
1969 [0]. Some staff (including the writer-director and cameraman)[1],
titling, and some shots are the same (though the end credits of the look more
modern). I wouldn't be surprised if they made both films concurrently, though
the maintenance film might be later. Does HN support (c1969)?

[0]: [http://energyfromthorium.com/2016/10/16/ornl-msre-
film/](http://energyfromthorium.com/2016/10/16/ornl-msre-film/)

[1]

"The Molten-Salt Reactor Experiment"

* Stephen Sinichak - Writer-Director

* C.K. Tipton - Assistant

* E.C. Sienknecht - Cameraman

* F.E. Frye - Assistant

* C.K. McGlothlan - Technical Advisor

"Remote Maintenance of Molten Salt Reactors"

* Stephen Sinichak - Writer-Director

* E. C. Sienknecht - Photographer

* Frank E. Frye - Assistant

That's likely enough archeology for today.

